# Jetta tail Lamps won't light but all other lights work perfect



## denverjetta (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello. 2000 Jetta. My daughter was pulled over the other night for no tail lights. All other lights/turn signals work perfect on the car. I checked the fuses twice and replaced the bulbs but no luck. I pulled the headlamp switch and probed each wire going into the back of the switch with my test light. All wires lit the teat light (were getting power)except the Orange wire, the Blue wire w/ Orange stripe and the orange wire. 
Any thoughts or further tests you can pass along to try would be appreciated. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Jetta tail Lamps won't light but all other lights work perfect (denverjetta)*

Are you saying that both tail lights don't work but the front parking lights and both front side markers work?
These might help:
Golf/Jetta IV Tail Light
Golf/Jetta IV Light Switch


----------



## denverjetta (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Jetta tail Lamps won't light but all other lights work perfect (dennisgli)*

Dennis, thanks for the post. I replaced the switch in the dash and still no tail lights. I've tried to trace where I'm losing power and no luck so I guess I'll take it in to the mechanic. It's wierd because every other light works - turn signals, brake lights, back-up lights, head lights, emergency flashers - everything but the tail lights. Well thanks again for taking the time to post that information. I appreciate it. 
Jeff


----------



## w1kked (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Jetta tail Lamps won't light but all other lights work perfect (denverjetta)*

I'm having the same issue. I have replaced the bulbs and they burn out fasted than I can put them in. My car was rear ended and the issue didn't arise until after the repairs were done, but now the shop (which warranties it's work for life) can't seem to fix the problem. Let me know if your mechanic comes up with anything.


----------



## less_than_adam (May 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm having the same issue. Fuses are good and the bulbs are good. Every other light works, just not the tail lights. Mine is a 2004. Looks like there is a recall for the brake light switch, but would that affect the tail lights?


----------



## turbovdubber (Oct 8, 2006)

great...I too am having this same exact problem...but am not really in a financial place right now where i can afford to chase the issue...FML! 

it gets better...this morning i drove to the gym, had my windows down. now the following doesn't work to go with my taillights: 

Keyless Entry 
Power Locks 
Power Windows (drivers and passenger's stuck down) 
Moon Roof


----------



## less_than_adam (May 10, 2010)

To the last poster, did you check your fuses?


----------



## samst205 (Apr 29, 2010)

i am having kinda the same problem i have my right pass side tail light out when i turn the lights on but when i hit the breaks they work and the blinkers also my back up lights dont work at all i had 2 fuses out i changed them but still no lights ?


----------



## tpolichro (May 21, 2008)

*So what was the resolution?*

Hey guys, 

The same problem happened to me today. The taillights don't work but the brake, signal and parking lights do. I'm about to check the fuses in the morning but preemptively I wanted to see what steps you took after this to fix the problem. 

Cheers! 

Theo


----------



## RAT TAT TAT (Jul 11, 2007)

Anybody? 

The driver side tail lamp doesn't light.
I have replaced the bulb and the piece that all the bulbs connect to.
The reverse, brake and blinkers work fine.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Do the other parking lights on that side work?


----------



## LarryWall (Dec 1, 2011)

*Same problem with my 2004 Jetta*

I've checked all the fuses and they seem to be fine. Seems odd that so many people are having the same problem?

Larry


----------



## LarryWall (Dec 1, 2011)

LarryWall said:


> I've checked all the fuses and they seem to be fine. Seems odd that so many people are having the same problem?
> 
> Larry


Ok, I figured out what MY specific problem was, and it was really stupid.

The light switch has two positions, the default position where the headlights will automatically turn on when you start the car and then the next clockwise position, which turns ALL lights all. The key here is ALL lights. If you leave it in the default positions, the tail lights won't come on at all, although the turn signal, brake lights etc will work.

Hope that helps someone!

Larry


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

LarryWall said:


> The light switch has two positions, the default position where the headlights will automatically turn on when you start the car and then the next clockwise position, which turns ALL lights all.


So your problem was that your parking lights were not coming on because you weren't turning your lights on?



LarryWall said:


> Seems odd that so many people are having the same problem?


Lot's of stupid people out there I guess  .


----------



## scottypacks (Jan 25, 2016)

LarryWall said:


> Ok, I figured out what MY specific problem was, and it was really stupid.
> 
> The light switch has two positions, the default position where the headlights will automatically turn on when you start the car and then the next clockwise position, which turns ALL lights all. The key here is ALL lights. If you leave it in the default positions, the tail lights won't come on at all, although the turn signal, brake lights etc will work.
> 
> ...


im still having this problem!! someone plz help.. all lights work except the rear parking lights. and yes, i turned them on. also its not the fuse or the bulbs..


----------

